

Show HN (again): OpenCirclez - kapilkaisare

You gave us some feedback on OpenCirclez (http://www.opencirclez.com/) about a fortnight earlier(http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2059407), and we heard you!<p>1. We differentiate from FB, MySpace by allowing you to connect to people outside your social circle. Also, the focus here is on the activity, which can help you find friends with common interests.<p>2. We've fixed the geolocation, and would like your feedback if the "Geolocate" button works more intuitively for you.<p>3. We've pushed the Twitter bar higher up, keeping it in line with the first search result. Let us know if you think this is good, or if you think it should be placed in line with the search box.<p>4. Is the overall purpose conveyed better on the front page? If not, what would you expect to see?<p>From Riyaz(primary developer and UI dude), John (master of the eye candy) and myself (server side guy), thanks in advance!
======
yuvadam
Clickable: <http://www.opencirclez.com>

